# Cream color?



## MaxBrody (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my new best friend Max, love him for all his pros and cons! 

Just curious, are the cream (seems to be the most fitting term) colors on his legs a reason to believe he is not a pure? Random internet strolling had me reading somewhere this is a sign a GSD is in fact NOT a pure.

Not that it effects my love for him in any way:wub:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks to be a purebred black & tan GSD to me. Just that the tan is a lighter, more faded color than most.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with Chris. My 2.5 yr old female has a very pale tan, but is in fact a purebred.

http://kaohzwolf.deviantart.com/gallery/38931018#/d5karn4


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Looks purebred to me. 

I agree. The lighter colors such as cream and silver are a diluted/faded version of tan. Still a purebred GSD though, just a variance on the color spectrum.

Cute puppy.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks PB to me also.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

He looks purebred to me. I attached a picture of my black and silver GSD I had in high school. I know the diluted colors are not the standard, but I think they can be beautiful.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Super cute pup, by the way!


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I vote purebred as well! I happen to have a GSD with very light "tan" colorings. There are various shades of tan from the more red color to lighter cream like mine and yours.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He's adorable


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

He looks like a very nice pure bred lol


----------



## MaxBrody (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a feeling this was the right place to ask my question, thank you all for the nice responses


----------

